# It's That Time of Year Again



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Drowning Doesn't Look Like Drowning - gCaptain


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Good article, I learned things I never knew.

On a related note,
Parent's who don't swim have children who don't learn to swim. Break the cycle, Learn to swim, get your children to lessons. 
MN


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I remember seeing this article last year and it has great info. 

Swimming makes me a little nervous because my toddler is fearless and doesn't know his limits. I always have to keep a close eye on that kid. I love the puddle jumper life jacket we got for him to help keep him more safe.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Good article. I pulled my son, around age 4, off the bottom of a pool filled with a couple dozen very athletic gymnasts. He was wide eyed and little bubbles were coming up from his nose. Nobody in the pool noticed when he lost grasp of the side wall and slid down. Fortunately he was only under a few seconds and had not aspirated any water.

It happens just that fast.


----------



## susanna (Apr 29, 2015)

I didn't know that. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

